# 2012 Party at the Ponds 7/20-7/22



## cshasteen (Dec 23, 2010)

Its that time again! the Party in the Parks, Party @ the Ponds at RCOR is one week away! For more information and a Schedule of events go to 
2012 Party @ the Parks - Party @ the Ponds | Facebook


Dont for get to go to www.southernswampboyz.com and reserve your bogside pool for the mud bog on Saturday!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We already have a thread for this ride... thanks

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...-2012-party-ponds-red-creek-july-20-20-a.html


----------

